# Decorated bridge



## teckmaster0179 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the big covered Lionel bridge and it looked a little to plain, so we dressed it up a little bit. I added the picture as an attachment. Everytime I upload a pic for a direct link, it tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this what you're trying to do?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

That would make a nice christmas card!
-Art


----------



## teckmaster0179 (Jan 6, 2010)

thats exactly what I was trying to do, and it doesn't matter if I use photobucket or any other service, I get the red "x". I don't know if its because I am new on the posting or what. I've been in the computer field for almost 20 years and this has got to be a first for me.


----------



## teckmaster0179 (Jan 6, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> That would make a nice christmas card!
> -Art


Thanks Art. I may just have to do that next year. Obviously with my good camera rather than my iphone camera.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you check this thread as far as the technique of posting pictures? How to post pictures [with pictures]


----------



## reh111 (Jan 13, 2012)

teckmaster0179 said:


> thats exactly what I was trying to do, and it doesn't matter if I use photobucket or any other service, I get the red "x". I don't know if its because I am new on the posting or what. I've been in the computer field for almost 20 years and this has got to be a first for me.


Photobucket has several options when you "mouse over" one of the pics in your general album (BTW - it can't be in a sub-album, has to be in your home or general album) - The last of the options is the "IMG Code" - copy it - when you click on the "insert Image" icon on the menu above the message you're creating and paste the copied reference into your message it will initially show "http://" or something like that and, if you'll notice, there will be a repeat of that immediately following - here's an example:

[IMG]http://[IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p151/reh111/photo-1.jpg

That duplication of "http://" can't be there. Delete the "[IMG]http://" on the front and the "[IMG]" on the back end - just one of them - so that the photo reference in your message has "[IMG]http://........[IMG]" with the dots being the photo reference. Preview your post to be sure you're doing it right and tweak it if the photo still doesn't show up. The point is that with any attempt to insert a pic, "[IMG]http://" has to precede the reference to the photo and 
" [IMG]" has to follow it. Hope that helps.

Bob


----------

